# 13x7 Gold Back Daytons with tires.



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

These are in great shape.They were only rolled on the car from the shows,and back to my storage unit.The tires are in grreat shape.their is no side wear on tires.
They also come with the cap wrench as well
I will try to post more pics.thanks

Call or text if you have any questions
913-602-7502
Brock


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO VA 22033


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

What are these going for?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean D's :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

It is kinda hard to sell something without a price. Post what you want for them so people don't waste their time and yours.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Asking 950.00 Shipped.............O.B.O


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

good price :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Feb 4 2009, 08:28 PM~12909528
> *good price :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

some pics look bent :uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911269
> *some pics look bent :uh:
> *


a couple of little small ones,but nothing major.These rims are Shrp.... :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

price


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 4 2009, 06:59 PM~12908278
> *Asking 950.00 Shipped.............O.B.O
> *


----------



## CHUKO13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Why would you want to sell them their nice?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

are the rims stamped ,look like chinas with dayton knockoffs.............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice wheels and nice price


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 5 2009, 09:21 PM~12920789
> *are the rims stamped ,look  like chinas with dayton knockoffs.............
> *


Naw Bruh......I Dont Do China's with Dayton caps Homie.These are 88 Spoke D's


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12920789
> *are the rims stamped ,look  like chinas with dayton knockoffs.............
> *


225C on the back of the hub = Daytona's


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in Wichita. Pm me with the local pick up price?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

good deal


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Why did the price go up? :uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

The price has always been the same homie...... :scrutinize: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you Gonna Buy Them or somethin Homie? :dunno:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 78155


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Gold center [/u]88 spokes :yes: :yes:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

NICE D'S HOMIE. :thumbsup: I GOT THE SAME ONES ONLY ALL CHROME. 88'S


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

dats wassup Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 10 2009, 07:05 PM~12966381
> *dats wassup Hommie :thumbsup:
> *


you should get these.Then you will have a gold center,and a all chrome set...... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Dam thought these would be gone by now, good deal
but shipping cost to NZ would be a bitch lol G/L tho


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRODIE_@Feb 12 2009, 09:50 PM~12989024
> *Dam thought these would be gone by now, good deal
> but shipping cost to NZ would be a bitch lol G/L tho
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

say man them r 100 spoke u said they r 88 spoke them r not Daytons if so show the stamp!!!!!!!!! and not the back of the knock off


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Feb 13 2009, 06:52 AM~12991652
> *say man them r 100 spoke u said they r 88 spoke them r not Daytons if so show the stamp!!!!!!!!! and not the back of the knock off
> *











Their is the ''Dayton'' number.''
Here is the wheel. count the spokes Homie.....................
Let me blow it up for u  








:thumbsup: Real Daytons Homie.........


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 4 2009, 06:37 PM~12908066
> *It is kinda hard to sell something without a price.  Post what you want for them so people don't waste their time and yours.
> *


damn........ :0 :0 :0 :0 he right tho...damn brock homie i thought you had your game right...nice D's homie! KC gold frontin on em'...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

What up ''Jay'' (The Green Gobblin).The price is on the 1st Page.950.00 Shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Feb 13 2009, 10:47 AM~12993178
> *damn........ :0  :0  :0  :0  he right tho...damn brock homie i thought you had your game right...nice D's homie! KC gold frontin on em'...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Feb 13 2009, 07:52 AM~12991652
> *say man them r 100 spoke u said they r 88 spoke them r not Daytons if so show the stamp!!!!!!!!! and not the back of the knock off
> *


Knock off's have nothing to do with if they are real D's or not..


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 13 2009, 12:01 PM~12993929
> *Knock off's have nothing to do with if they are real D's or not..
> *


x2


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

c'mon.I CANT BELIEVE I STILL HAVE THESE..... :0 someone needs to swoop em up.Im sellin them for 950 shipped.or 850,and you pay shipping. :dunno: Wat yaw gone [email protected] me 813-602-7502.Brock.Tax time is here.gone get em...... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

MAN THESE PEOPLE ARE MORONS WITH THEIR" THEM ARE NOT REAL DAYTONS"
ARE YOU KIDDING ME~? GO SKOOL YASELF


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce+Feb 13 2009, 06:52 AM~12991652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIX'D IT FOR YA........ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Feb 13 2009, 06:52 AM~12991652
> *say man them r 100 spoke u said they r 88 spoke them r not Daytons if so show the stamp!!!!!!!!! and not the back of the knock off
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Damn homie......I thought these would be on the pavement already!!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 18 2009, 08:36 AM~13038012
> *Damn homie......I thought these would be on the pavement already!!!
> *


I know bro.Dont know wat th deal is................


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 18 2009, 03:19 PM~13041262
> *I know bro.Dont know wat th deal is................
> *


People are spending their tax money on other things...not Dz :angry:  :thumbsdown: :tears: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

913-602-7502[/u]</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Now this is the deal you all been waiting for


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13043549
> *913-602-7502[/u]</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Now this is the deal you all been waiting for
> *


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

These people are clueless.......pretty simple to tell thier real even at a glance..........all the nipples line up perfectly..... 
Good price...........Good luck on the sale.........................


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Feb 21 2009, 12:16 PM~13068945
> *These people are clueless.......pretty simple to tell thier real even at a glance..........all the nipples line up perfectly.....
> Good price...........Good luck on the sale.........................
> *


Thx bro.I guess if they dont know,then they dont know.after today,the price is going back up.and if no one buys them,Fuck it.....I'll put them on my other lowrider...... :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 18 2009, 09:23 PM~13043549
> *913-602-7502[/u]</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Now this is the deal you all been waiting for
> *


DAMM BROTHER, NO WAY I WOULD SELL MINE FOR THAT MUCH BUT HEY GL ON YOUR SALE ANYWAYS


----------



## fred84lac (Feb 21, 2009)

thoes wheels are gay


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

those are phat homie!! good luck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PADUSSY4LIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 06:35 PM~13071138
> *those are phat homie!! good luck! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

I MAY be interested, can you contact Fabian from the Majestics in KC?

If he says there straight, I may wont them.


----------



## BigDaddy84 (Feb 22, 2009)

how much homie?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddy84_@Feb 23 2009, 11:26 PM~13093992
> *how much homie?
> *


750.00 + shipping


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Feb 26 2009, 06:11 AM~13116478
> *
> *


Damn bro......I can't believe you still have these.....maybe you and I should work out a trade.....fuck it...at least we're not sitting on rims.....you sit on mine and I'll sit on yours...at least we can say we got rid of them. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

i know bro.i cant believe these clean ass wheels.holla at me zappo :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fred84lac_@Feb 21 2009, 06:16 PM~13070985
> *thoes wheels are gay
> *


Get The Fuck out this Topic ChinaMan!!!!!!! :0 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

$600 + shipping.......


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Sorry bro that I couldn't talk but I was at Staples Center watching Kobe kick Shaq's ass!!! Lakers were on fire (as usual).


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 27 2009, 12:58 AM~13125981
> *Sorry bro that I couldn't talk but I was at Staples Center watching Kobe kick Shaq's ass!!!  Lakers were on fie (as usual).
> *


thats cool.call me when you get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

oLd :0 :0  :yes:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Feb 26 2009, 11:10 PM~13123761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 1 2009, 12:04 PM~13144762
> *
> *


 :no:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 1 2009, 02:38 PM~13145011
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wow:  :wow: :loco:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 2 2009, 03:35 PM~13155593
> *:wow:    :wow:  :loco:
> *



*SO HOW MUCH FOR THESE MUFUKA'S!!!*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 3 2009, 04:56 AM~13162661
> *If this deal doesn't go threw,Then you can have them for 750.00 plus shipping*


----------

